
Ask HN: How to create an augmented map like one in Pokemon Go? - ruler88
I was just wondering if anyone can explain how a one-person engineering team might be able to create an augmented map like one used in Pokemon Go.<p>If there is no easy way. Can you explain how you would go about creating pokemon go map if you had a huge engineering team?
======
Ezhik
Do you mean filling it with content or actually rendering the 3D map?

For content, Pokemon Go is standing on the shoulders of Ingress, whose players
submitted lots and lots of portals, to the point where Niantic had to stop
accepting any more submissions.

